# Dunkirk: Filmkritik zum Kriegsdrama von Christopher Nolan



## SimonScholl (28. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dunkirk: Filmkritik zum Kriegsdrama von Christopher Nolan* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dunkirk: Filmkritik zum Kriegsdrama von Christopher Nolan*


----------



## Tariguz (28. Juli 2017)

Ich fand ihn richtig Langweilig. Sehr spannend, aber es passiert dann einfach nichts interessantes. Für mich die größte Enttäuschungen in letzter Zeit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juli 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Ich fand ihn richtig Langweilig. Sehr spannend, aber es passiert dann einfach nichts interessantes. Für mich die größte Enttäuschungen in letzter Zeit.


Wie kann der Film langweilig sein, wenn er doch spannend ist? What?


----------



## Tariguz (28. Juli 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie kann der Film langweilig sein, wenn er doch spannend ist? What?



Ja hört sich dumm an ich weiß. Du hast halt eine extreme Spannung die durch die Musik erzeugt wird. Ich weiß nicht ob du den Film gesehen hast aber du hast da die ganze Zeit so ein Klicken im Soundtrack. Aber es passiert einfach... nichts. Es kommt nur heiße Luft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juli 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Ja hört sich dumm an ich weiß. Du hast halt eine extreme Spannung die durch die Musik erzeugt wird. Ich weiß nicht ob du den Film gesehen hast aber du hast da die ganze Zeit so ein Klicken im Soundtrack. Aber es passiert einfach... nichts. Es kommt nur heiße Luft.



Dann ist halt zumindest der Soundtrack gut. Immerhin etwas.  
Ich guck ihn mir heute Abend an.  Dann kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## Tariguz (28. Juli 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann ist halt zumindest der Soundtrack gut. Immerhin etwas.
> Ich guck ihn mir heute Abend an.  Dann kann ich mehr sagen.



Sag dann bescheid wie du ihn findest. Ich ging mit einer gigantischen Erwartung rein. Ich hoffe für dich dass er dir gefällt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2017)

Ein Bekannter von mir sprach von vielen Logiklücken wie zB Tag und Nacht zur gleichen Uhrzeit/Szene, ein Flugzeug mit kaum Benzin fliegt noch Stunden weiter usw, - stimmt das? ^^    ich bin zwar KEINER von denen, die einen Film direkt scheiße finden, nur weil etwas unlogisch ist oder offenbar ein Fehler ist, aber manch ein anderer...


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir sprach von vielen Logiklücken wie zB Tag und Nacht zur gleichen Uhrzeit/Szene, ein Flugzeug mit kaum Benzin fliegt noch Stunden weiter usw, - stimmt das? ^^    ich bin zwar KEINER von denen, die einen Film direkt scheiße finden, nur weil etwas unlogisch ist oder offenbar ein Fehler ist, aber manch ein anderer...



Hab den Film nun gesehen. Zu der Tag/Nacht-Thematik: Die verschiedenen Handlungsstränge verlaufen zeitversetzt. Daher sind gelegentlich auch mal Szenen zu sehen, die man vorher schon gesehen hat oder die man später aus einer anderen Perspektive sieht. Find ich gar nicht mal so blöd, die Idee...



Tariguz schrieb:


> Sag dann bescheid wie du ihn findest. Ich ging mit einer gigantischen Erwartung rein. Ich hoffe für dich dass er dir gefällt.


...nur muss ich dir leider recht geben. Der Film ist zum Sterben langweilig. Die Idee, keine "Helden" darzustellen, sondern mehr oder weniger namenlose Soldaten, ist an sich ziemlich cool. Aber der Film ist auch nicht besonders lang, sodass man absolut keine Beziehung zu den Charakteren aufbauen kann. Es entsteht keinerlei Spannung, weil die einzelnen Handlungsstränge viel zu schnell wechseln und man gelegentlich einfach nur irritiert da sitzt und sich fragt, was eigentlich los ist. Bis dann mal ein kleiner "Aha"-Effekt eintritt, der aber aufgrund der Spannungsarmut schnell wieder verschwindet. Für die eigentlich gute Idee war der Film einfach zu kurz. Man hätte ne Serie daraus können. Dann wäre es vlt. was geworden. 

Mir ist aber aufgefallen...


Spoiler



Relativ am Anfang am Strand hat dieser französische Soldat eine LEiche begraben und dessen Sachen geklaut. Im Hintergrund waren nagelneue Häuser zu sehen, schön weiß, mit vermutlich modernen Dachfenstern.  Ganz grober Filmfehler


----------



## Phone (28. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir sprach von vielen Logiklücken wie zB Tag und Nacht zur gleichen Uhrzeit/Szene, ein Flugzeug mit kaum Benzin fliegt noch Stunden weiter usw, - stimmt das? ^^    ich bin zwar KEINER von denen, die einen Film direkt scheiße finden, nur weil etwas unlogisch ist oder offenbar ein Fehler ist, aber manch ein anderer...



Ich gucke ihn morgen, das was ich davon gehört habe das es viel Sprünge gibt wohl auch Zeitlich die man nicht direkt miteinander verbindet bzw. auslöst.
Ich glaube nicht das es da diese groben Logikfehler gibt aber das werde ich ja morgen sehen.


----------



## Tori1 (28. Juli 2017)

Ich weis nicht, aber irgendwie ist der Film etwas Sinnlos. Die Kamera drückt mich in verschiedenen Scenen rein die ich als Beobachter mehr so mit verfolge als wirklich eine wirkliche Geschichte zu erleben obwohl der Hintergrund unverbraucht ist wurde nicht mal darauf wert gelegt diesen auch historisch näher zu bringen...

Man hätte mehr draus machen könne finde ich... Ehrlich gesagt weis ich nicht mal in welchem Genere ich den Film unterbringen soll, ich denke ich lege ihn zu den "schön hab ich es gesehen" Filmen


----------



## McDrake (29. Juli 2017)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, aber irgendwie ist der Film etwas Sinnlos. Die Kamera drückt mich in verschiedenen Scenen rein die ich als Beobachter mehr so mit verfolge als wirklich eine wirkliche Geschichte zu erleben obwohl der Hintergrund unverbraucht ist wurde nicht mal darauf wert gelegt diesen auch historisch näher zu bringen...



Ich hab den Film nicht gesehen, interpretiere dies aber mal so:
Der Film will evtl gar nix historisches rüberbringen. Denn für die Leute damals, in jener Situation, wars auch nicht historisch, sondern einfach das "Jetzt und Hier".
Wie entscheidend historische Momente sind, wird sehr oft später, in der Aufarbeitung erkannt.


----------



## bettenlager (30. Juli 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Ja hört sich dumm an ich weiß. Du hast halt eine extreme Spannung die durch die Musik erzeugt wird. Ich weiß nicht ob du den Film gesehen hast aber du hast da die ganze Zeit so ein Klicken im Soundtrack. Aber es passiert einfach... nichts. Es kommt nur heiße Luft.




Das "klicken" das Du hörst ist das ticken der Uhr von Regisseur Nolan das er aufgenommen hat. Aber sehe es positiv. Du weißt jetzt das sind so Filme mit denen Du nichts anfangen kannst. Da wärst Du besser in Transformers 6 reingegangen. Roboter und so. Action. Und ohne klicken!


----------



## Tariguz (30. Juli 2017)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Das "klicken" das Du hörst ist das ticken der Uhr von Regisseur Nolan das er aufgenommen hat. Aber sehe es positiv. Du weißt jetzt das sind so Filme mit denen Du nichts anfangen kannst. Da wärst Du besser in Transformers 6 reingegangen. Roboter und so. Action. Und ohne klicken!



Hat dich meine Meinung so gekränkt? Hey tut mir echt leid! Danke dass du mich wegen der Uhr informiert hast. Ich hab schon gedacht das Klicken kommt von ner Bombe im Kino. Hey danke noch mal. Ehrlich! Ich finds echt toll dass so viele Leute einfach nett zu einander im Forum sind und schön diskutieren... und das ohne abfällig oder arrogant zu wirken. Hey sollen wir nicht mal ein Bier trinken und uns alle Transformers Teile zusammen ansehen? Und beim nächsten mal die ganzen Marvel Filme! Wäre das nicht cool?!? So, wir zwei... und wenn du magst lässt du dann den ganzen Ärger raus den du hast. Öffnest so richtig dein Herz und erzählst mir wie sehr es dich nervt dass nicht alle so genial sind wie du. Ich mein, überlegs dir! Und damit du dich so richtig wohl fühlst besorge ich 100 Uhren die das rhythmischste, lauteste und schönste Klicken von sich geben werden dass du je gehört hast. :-*


----------

